# Uber WHatsit #133



## 480sparky (Dec 24, 2012)

Be sure to check the list of previous Whatsits.........


----------



## snowbear (Dec 24, 2012)

Petrified wood


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 24, 2012)

snowbear said:


> Petrified wood



Dun dat, bin dere.


----------



## jlo24141 (Dec 24, 2012)

microchip


----------



## christop (Dec 24, 2012)

CD/DVD/Bluray


----------



## kc9ljo (Dec 25, 2012)

Ice, like a frozen puddle or lake...


----------



## thetrue (Dec 25, 2012)

Brake pad?


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## christop (Dec 27, 2012)

Edge of a desk or other piece of wood furniture?


----------



## deeky (Dec 27, 2012)

Edge of a key.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 27, 2012)

deeky said:


> Edge of a key.


----------

